# Dirk Nowitzki Injured



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- Dirk Nowitzki was helped to the locker room, putting no weight on his left leg, after a nasty spill in the third quarter of Dallas' game against the San Antonio Spurs on Sunday.
> 
> Minutes later, he was limping badly on his way into the X-ray room.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3308109

I really hope he's okay. But with the way the injury looked, he could be done for the year...still no new information on what happened.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> DALLAS -- The Dallas Mavericks expect to be without star forward Dirk Nowitzki for at least two weeks after Nowitzki was injured in the third quarter of Sunday's 88-81 loss to San Antonio.
> 
> * A stoned-faced Mark Cuban walked out of American Airlines Center with two fingers aloft to reflect the initial two-week projection.
> *
> But the Mavericks owner stressed that the time frame is only preliminary and won't be confirmed until a more complete medical examination is made Monday.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3308109


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I hear taps.

Review the Mavericks history; historic franchise rise to the Western Conference Finals in 1988, traded away talent, acquired old and injured players (Tarpley's drug ban included), and were the worst franchise in sports in the '90s.

If Cuban bails on them, this will all look familiar.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I hope Dirk is OK too, but even if he's not.. we couldn't beat teams over .500 with him anyway...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

thats the season folks, guess we can start that offseason thread early.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

no way... I still have hope for the Playoffs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets have company!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Rockets are gonna be out of the playoffs too?


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Blazer fan here, sorry folks that really sucks. I know how I felt when Oden was deemed gone for the season. You have a small lead over Denver, and lord knows we can't catch you. So really you are going against Denver, Golden State, and Houston. I think you still have a shot. Don't give up just yet.

I know many of you feel Kidd is too old, but let's be honest the guy is very good. Kidd can make a lot of average players pretty good, and now Avery needs to change the offense to fit Kidd.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sug said:


> Kidd can make a lot of average players pretty good, and now Avery needs to change the offense to fit Kidd.


You give Avery too much credit.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

I feel for you guys I am a Nets fan and this just sucks for you. I do like the Mavericks so it does upset me that Dirk is out. The irony would be is if the Nets make the playoffs you guys dont and we get your lottery pick.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

bluecro said:


> I feel for you guys I am a Nets fan and this just sucks for you. I do like the Mavericks so it does upset me that Dirk is out. The irony would be is if the Nets make the playoffs you guys dont and we get your lottery pick.


Sorry, but the pick is lottery protected.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wow. I am going to have to move out of this city to get any joy from rooting for a local sports team.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Wow. I am going to have to move out of this city to get any joy from rooting for a local sports team.


Everybody loves a train wreck, and we have plenty!! :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Sorry, but the pick is lottery protected.


REALLY?

Great! That's the best mavs news I've heard all day!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dallas Mavericks set no timetable for Nowitzki's return.

Ankle & knee...it probably hurt a little.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> REALLY?
> 
> Great! That's the best mavs news I've heard all day!


It really is, I was wondering about that ever since the injury. At least something we can look forward to :angel:


----------

